#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NEBOSH IGC Study Notes & Exam Q/A

## spw770

Hi everyone,




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Cya 
SanSee More: NEBOSH IGC Study Notes & Exam Q/A

----------


## f81aa

spw770, thanks for sharing

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks a lot but word files are password protected, So please share password also.

----------


## spw770

> Thanks a lot but word files are password protected, So please share password also.



When you open the word file, a dialogue box opens that says "Enter password to modify or open as read only" Click the "read only option" at the left hand corner of the dialogue box without entering any password. The wordfile will now open up but you cant modify it...

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks!

----------


## akosan4six

SPW770, Thanks for the practice questions and materials!! Most thoughtful of you to share them!! Well done!!

----------


## dogra74

I am presently preparing for Nebosh IGC. Is any body there who can share his experience in passing this certification. Also would like to request to San to upload the attachments to some other site as self having problem to download it.

Thanks alot for this wonderful site and love to come here agan n again.

----------


## try123test

You are the best, mate

----------


## Geoff

thanks for sharing

----------


## akosan4six

Thanks!! Keep up the great work!!!
Akosan4six

----------


## mansell

Awesome, thanks dude, thinking of taking the course, thought i'd see what it involves

----------


## banjoman893

Thx alot San!!!!

----------


## Dawood

if any one of you have the formats for following jobs plz help me

1-Job Safety Analysis
2-human behaviour risk assessment


3-training need analysis
4-GAp analysisSee More: NEBOSH IGC Study Notes & Exam Q/A

----------


## dctvm

Thanks a lot... if anyone need IGC1 , mess me i can send some question banks mail me at oshasaudi@gmail.com

----------


## Dawood

do any one have info regarding appearing in appearing NEBOSG IGC in OH&S ie how to book a place and how much does it costs? Can i prepare for the course at my own and just appear in the exam to save the trainers fee???

----------


## rahul1234.2004

thaxs a lot

----------


## czar_samson

Thanks for Sharing SAN! I'm in the 1st week of this training and I'm really looking for this stuff's.

----------


## andyken

Hi, link not loading...need help with Nebosh IOG ....please post a working link...thanks $1,000,000

----------


## mujtaba583

Good day San ,
I'm trying to download the links , but cannot download.The links seem to be obsolete. Please upload it again. I wish to enroll for NEBOSH IGC .
Looking forward for your prompt and favourable reply.
 My email id is mujtaba583@yahoo.com

----------


## Medimand

Good Morning Guys,

I am new in this site , I am starting Nebosh IGC 1 & 2  , as I am required to get certified by the project I am working  at , the only problem I am facing is I came from a Catering background , I need as much  help as I can  get

----------


## hammadgull

Dear above links are not opening, can you please send by email

----------


## robertdaly

if you go to this site there are a lot of NEBOSH exam questions **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . The oil and gas group has over 70 recent questions, with the answers. its expensive, but the answers are worth every dollar. if you study the question and answers you will sure to pass the course.

----------


## Shiv_28

Problem in downloading

----------


## imransiddique_engr

files not found, send me the link again

----------


## nedimfazel

hello ...

See More: NEBOSH IGC Study Notes & Exam Q/A

----------


## naidu9522

Thank you Sir

----------


## naidu9522

Thanks you sir

----------


## zayed

thank you

----------


## kommulasuman

Hi any one please send the nebosh IGC 1,2 & 3 study materials to my mail id

----------


## marwanab

Here is the *Nebosh* handbook. Hope that helps.


*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*



 .



 .

----------


## mshabas

Hello,

Any of you have NEBOSH IGC 2015 study material ?

----------


## avantika1729

hai
links are not working. can u reshare

----------

